# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  A little late but R.I.P Zippy<3

## TheoIsMyBoy

In September of 2015, I purchased a beautiful, seemingly healthy, male, baby red-tail boa constrictor. He was my first snake that wasn't a ball python and I was, obviously, extremely excited. He was SUPER tame and lively and I never suspected anything could be wrong with him. I got him situated when I got home and fed him a meal and everything seemed perfect. However, over the next few weeks he didn't eat two of his meals and he regurgitated another one. I contacted the vet and was told to keep an eye on him and to just wait eight days to try feeding him again (because of the regurgitation). I didn't even get to wait those eight days though. Just a few days later, I woke up and found out that he had passed away over-night. My heart was broken and lots of tears were shed. The experience definitely discouraged me from getting any more boa constrictors at the time but now I think I'm finally ready and I'm happy to say that I am preparing to purchase a new red-tail addition for this coming March  :Smile: . I still miss my little grey baby though. 

R.I.P Zippy<3





(P.S. I never discovered what actually happened to Zippy but I did contact the breeder and he said some neonates just don't make it. He offered a replacement but I asked for a refund instead, as I felt like a replacement would just be wrong. He was very generous and granted me what I asked for even though he didn't have to.)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Sorry for your loss and RIP Zippy.

----------


## Caspian

I'm sorry for your loss. I find that it's really hard to work up the nerve to try another snake of a kind that didn't make it. I really want to get more Cal. Kings, but after my girl died... well, at least I have the male that I got at the same time, and he's doing wonderfully. I really have to wonder how many of the young ones that don't make it have something wrong internally, and there's just no way for them to thrive.

----------

